# Hugo Chavez at Grand Lodge of Texas



## DavidFernandez (Jul 29, 2010)

I heard that Hugo Chavez visited the GLOT in the mid 90's. Does anyone know anything about this? Were any of you present?

I looked online, and found nothing.  But I did find that he is no longer a Mason, as his views changed over the years, he was expelled by the Grand Master of Venezuela.  Not sure if this is true, but that's what was posted.

Thanks!  Let me know if you know anything on this subject.

Sincerely & Fraternally,
David Fernandez III, PM
Lorenzo De Zavala Lodge No. 1397
Houston, Texas


----------



## DavidFernandez (Jul 30, 2010)

I spoke to a Brother in Venezuela today, and he told me that Chavez tried to join the Craft in Venezuela previously, but was not taken seriously.  The Bro. from Venezuela does admit however, that there has been a rumor for quite some time, that Hugo Chavez got the Masonic Degrees in the neighboring country of Paraguay.

I will found out who the South American President was who visited the GLOT back in the mid 90's.  It doesn't sound like it was Chavez.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't believe Chavez would have been President in the mid-90's  I believe he was elected in December of 1998.


----------



## DavidFernandez (Jul 30, 2010)

I believe you are right Bro. David.

I will ask R.W. Tommy Guest about the South American President's visit.  I do not know who it could have been.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll see if I can't track someone down who knows tomorrow at the Tranquility Lodge meeting.


----------



## DavidFernandez (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks.  I will be in Waco tomorrow too, but for the Statewide Scottish Rite Convocation.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't know when the Convocation starts, but Tranquility meets at 9:30am at the Quebe Temple.  A few of the guys from my Lodge are going for the first time.  I saw a few eyes get big when I told them about Tranquility not being just a Moon Lodge but the actual Lodge of the Moon, thanks to Bro. Aldren claiming the moon for Texas.


----------



## DavidFernandez (Jul 30, 2010)

I am an Endowed Member of Tranquility too, and was at the meeting in Houston back in April.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice!  I'm a bit excited to go.  Our Lodge has a membership that passes to the WM each year, and his were some of the eyes that light up.


----------

